
German Navy has zero working subs - rjzzleep
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/das-boot-ist-kaputt-german-navy-has-zero-working-subs/
======
Tomte
And our Army has too few working helicopters for training pilots properly, so
that it had to buy 6500 flight hours in SAR helicopters from our biggest
automobile club.

